

Map: Will your San Francisco building disintegrate when the big one hits?  - bitcartel
http://sfpublicpress.org/news/2013-1/potentially-earthquake-unsafe-residential-buildings-a-very-rough-list

======
bitcartel
"The Public Press is publishing the list (the best city record available) so
that residents who might possibly be at risk in their homes can participate in
the debate over how best to retrofit thousands of properties in coming years.

We are doing so against the advice of some experts, and the Department of
Building Inspection itself. Wide distribution of the list, said department
spokesman William Strawn, “might create anxiety and alarm” among residents in
buildings that may actually turn out to be safe. But critics of the city’s
approach, including Building Inspection Commission member Debra Walker, say
the city needs more public pressure to move fast on a mandatory retrofit
program."

